# Wicked Professional Grade Copper Pipe Cleaners



## Wicked Design & Eng. (Nov 26, 2021)

This is a post to create a space for owners of this tool to provide feedback for improvements, discuss design & engineering or obtain support directly with the people that manufacture the tool. We know the owner base is 80% trades but we no idea if anyone on this forum is in the sales base since there are only a few thousand units in the field. 

Either way, we thought there should be somewhere for discussions in case there is a need. 

Thanks


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Provide us a link for test samples.
We’ll gladly give you real world/trade feedback


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Yay! I've been thinking for a while that what this forum needs is a safe space.


----------



## Wicked Design & Eng. (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, I really hope it works out, I have to say the initial reception has been pretty hostile from the very first introductory post. Hopefully it gets better in time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Wicked Design & Eng. said:


> Well, I really hope it works out, I have to say the initial reception has been pretty hostile from the very first introductory post. Hopefully it gets better in time.


Are you suggesting I was hostile? Or just Logtec?

Who are you to ascribe the actions of one(or two) to the reputations of the rest of us? Are you the one trying to start trouble?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wicked Design & Eng. said:


> Well, I really hope it works out, I have to say the initial reception has been pretty hostile from the very first introductory post. Hopefully it gets better in time.



Not hostile but blunt. We don't worry about hurting anybody's feelings here. I cut the handle end off fitting brushes 35+ years ago and stuck the fitting end in what was then a very primitive battery drill. There's only so much room for specialty tools.


----------

